# XFDF / XML Datei mittels Header zum Download bereit stellen?!



## lazion (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem... ich arbeite im Intranet mit PDF-Formularen, welche beim beim Export über PHP eine XFDF-Datei erzeugen - das klappt alles wunderbar...

Problem jedoch ist - wenn der User die Formulardaten sendet, soll ihm gleichzeitg die Erstellte XFDF-Datei zum Download angeboten werden, da er ja sonst die exportierten Formulardaten nicht speichern kann...

Das Ganze ist im Hintergrund eine XML-Datei, die beim Aufruf:


```
$datei = "form.xfdf";
$dateiname = basename($datei);
 
header('Content-Length: '.filesize($datei));
header('Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="'.$dateiname.'"');
sleep(1);
readfile($datei);
```
 
Der IE parst die Datei direkt im lokalen Tempverzeichnis und gibt den XML-Quellcode am Browser aus... wie kann ich das vermeiden - ich habe schon eine Vielzahl von unterschiedlichen Header-Formaten (Cache etc.) versucht - immer das gleiche Ergebnis

Für ein paar Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Danke 
Andi


----------



## mefistulo (3. Dezember 2004)

```
Header( "Content-type: application/vnd.adobe.xfdf");
```

sollte da Abhilfe schaffen.
Welche Spezifikation hast du genommen, um das XML Dokument zu erstellen? Auf der Adobe Seite ist es immer noch als Draft gekennzeichnet.


----------

